# US Cellular SCH-R760?



## Snyperx

Will Rootz be adding a section for the Us Cellular SCH-R760 SGS II by chance or does our phone fall under another variant in this forum? Thanks.


----------



## Snyperx

Just found this thread that should work for me: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20979-uscc-roms/

Admins please delete this thread.


----------



## Gonzo

We have a few custom roms, kernels and root already so our R760 I think deserves it's own section. Everybody's been using other sites because it doesn't have it's own section here yet and tracking down development for it here in the current state would be too disorganized.

Sent from my R760 Galaxy S II


----------



## Snyperx

Yes, a separate section for the R760 version of the SGS II would be ideal. Hopefully a Mod will chime in.


----------



## mcgleevn

wonder how the support will 'cough' continue with the sgs3 dropping next month... damnit, I really do like my sgs2 but I feel like its modding days are limited


----------



## Gonzo

mcgleevn said:


> wonder how the support will 'cough' continue with the sgs3 dropping next month... damnit, I really do like my sgs2 but I feel like its modding days are limited


It's too soon to tell, but I feel like the GS 2 will go stale once things get going on the GS 3. If that be the case I will try to sell my R760 to help pay for the GS 3. I am happy that USCC is stepping up and delivering the 3 in such a timely manner but it doesn't work out in my favor at all as I will have to pay full price to get it since I just got the R760 and I'm past the 30 days. Man I should have waited. Oh well. What do you do

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gonzo

Whoa, that thing is expensive at full price and the gains over the R760 might not be good enough to spend that kind of money. I do want to be where the custom development will be better, so it's really hard to decide if I want to take that plunge just yet. Been very satisfied with John Paul and the team Heinz gang's work so where he/they wind up might be a big factor in my decision.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcgleevn

Im being optimistic and hoping the price of the sgs3 (as well as similar specs) will push ppl to the sgs2 and eventually devs... only thing we cant change is the 4G but im usually using wifi anywho...

i can imagine we can get most of the sgs3 features, such as eye-tracking and zero-lag shutter...i really cant complain with the performance of the sgs2


----------



## Snyperx

So I guess the SCH-R760 isn't getting its own section huh?


----------



## Gonzo

Snyperx said:


> So I guess the SCH-R760 isn't getting its own section huh?


Guess not. I bet our Galaxy S 3 will. I'm happy with the 2 for now. I just wish they would either release a GB update for it or release ICS because the current GB we have is a bit problematic. Where you at John Paul? Are you gonna make some awesomeness for our R760 like you did for the Mes? I'd be happy with a nice stock based custom rom as they are less problematic than the MTD stuff.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2 by mrjenkins from tusc


----------

